# rootpath with busybox udhcpc not working [SOLVED; BUG?]

## Sackarias

I have an initrd created from genkernel that I use to netboot with an nfsroot.

But I have problems the busybox udhcpc in the initrd, it fail to get the rootpath from the DHCP-server.

I have included a set in /bin/udhcpc.scripts to se what variables are set but ROOTPATH is nowhere to be found.

If I run dhcpcd --test on an other computer in the network I get the ROOTPATH variable.

Any ideas on what is wrong?Last edited by Sackarias on Wed Aug 27, 2008 10:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sackarias

I fixed it by bumping busybox to 1.10.1 and edit the init script:

```
diff -ur old/etc/initrd.scripts new/etc/initrd.scripts

--- old/etc/initrd.scripts      2008-08-27 12:27:17.000000000 +0200

+++ new/etc/initrd.scripts      2008-08-27 11:42:13.000000000 +0200

@@ -211,7 +211,7 @@

 }

 findnfsmount() {

-       if [ "${IP}" != '' ] || busybox udhcpc -n -T 15 -q -s /bin/udhcpc.scripts

+       if [ "${IP}" != '' ] || busybox udhcpc -O root-path -n -T 15 -q -s /bin/udhcpc.scripts

        then

                [ -e /rootpath ] && NFSROOT=`cat /rootpath`

```

----------

